# Memory reborn doll



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I first toyed with the idea several months after losing Duncan and then had to put it on hold. I really did think at the time that when I had Henry my arms would be full and the void would be gone. And in a way it was, but as the months went on I still yearned to "see" what a living version of Duncan would look like. I missed feeling Duncan, his weight, in my arms. One of my major regrets is not getting enough pictures of him and this is one way to remember him in a positive light. These last few months I've been toying with the idea more and more and finally got in touch with the artist I was in contact with before (another awesome mama here used her) and now we're starting the process! I chose the doll kit. We're both really happy about the kit. It will be his exact weight and length. It takes about 4-6 weeks to complete.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

I'm so happy for you. My friend had one made of her lost son, it's just beautiful. Now she is making them herself. I have thought of contacting an artist that makes clay sculptures of smaller babies; like you said, the weight of my babies is something that I miss. I hope that having something to hold brings some peace to your heart mama. <3


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

A woman at my SHARE group has one of her daughter. It is beautiful. I am so glad you are able to do this.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

I think that is a wonderful idea. =)

~Rose


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I think those babies are amazingly realistic and cute. I can't wait to see Duncan if you choose to share.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm so glad. I can't wait to see him!


----------



## liz-hippymom (Jul 17, 2003)

i learned how to make them, then made one of Aquila. you can see it here- Aquila's reborn


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

Wow! Did you do the actual sculpting on this? I was thinking that people were just getting the parts and painting them and putting it together but my friend talks about using her oven for hers.

That looks just like her <3


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

Aww! Just beautiful, Liz! Looks just like her!







Was it hard to learn? How long did it take you to find the right kit?


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow Liz you did a amazing job! Beautiful!


----------



## liz-hippymom (Jul 17, 2003)

it took a long time to find the right kit, many hours.

she was my third reborn- i practiced doing two others first. i have not done one since, though i really want to. i reccomed practicing first- bountiful babies has second parts that are great for practicing. thanks for the <3


----------

